# 5000 para Domtom



## Cintia&Martine

Peu à peu l'oiseau fait son nid, peu à peu certains foristes font leur nid dans nos coeurs et dans les forums.
Toujours prêt à aider, toujours prêt à naviguer des heures sur internet pour trouver LA bonne réponse, toujours prêt à se plonger dans ses dictionnaires et

TOUJOURS AVEC UNE MODESTIE 
QUI L'HONORE

*DOMTOM
EST 
ARRIVÉ 
*(et a même dépassé)

*5000 posts.

*Un grand

Modeste Excepionnel Rafraîchissant Calé Intègre 

Un beso
Martine​ *
*​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Campeón. Un abrazo.

Saludos.

Ant

Ah, que se me olvidaba, unas birras también.


----------



## Pinairun

Me uno a la felicitación a DOMTOM. 
¡Cuán generosos sois los que habéis llegado hasta aquí!

!Felicidades y muchísimas gracias¡


----------



## totor

*

¡¡¡un abrazo para mi pollerudo favorito!!!


  
*​


----------



## lpfr

Muchas felicidades Lluis, es un placer compartir ideas contigo.


----------



## Namarne

Mi más cordial felicitación y agradecimiento por tu presencia, por tu amabilidad, ¡por esos *fantásticos 5.000*! 
Un abrazo, 
Jordi


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, Don Tono.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*Muchas Felicidades Domtom.*​
Es un placer compartir estos foros con gente como tú.


----------



## yserien

Eres genial Domtom,único,,admiro y agradezco la presteza con que acudes cuando te llamo, tal vez dejando otros quehaceres. Yo, cuando sea "mayor, quiero ser como tú.


----------



## Gévy

Domtom, Domtom,
tes messages, tes messages vont trop vite,
Domtom, Domtom,
tes coups d'main, tes coups d'main sont très forts...

 ¡5.000!

¡Eres la monda, Lluis! Me alegra mucho conocerte, ya te lo he dicho en otras ocasiones, y el cariño que pones en ayudarnos a todos te lleva nuestro cariño a cambio. 

De todo corazón te felicito por tu buenhacer, tu simpatía y dedicación. 

Mille bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Domtom!! *
​


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Me uno a las felicitaciones!

Muchas gracias por todo. La gentileza, el tino y la cordialidad que llevan tus post 

Un abrazo enorme Domtom

Nos vemos


----------



## fragnol123

Domtom, a este paso te van a tener que poner en los créditos del diccionario de WordReference français-espagnol.  Muchas gracias por aportar tu granito de arena, y por el tono amable de tus intervenciones.
¡Felicidades!


----------



## GURB

*¡Felicidades Lluís y chapó por tus 5000!

*Saludos al forero de todos los récords: rapidez, entrega,modestia,simpatía y un largo etcérera.
Te mando un gran...
​


----------



## Nanon

¡5000 gracias, Domtom! Sin ti, el ES-FR no sería lo que es.


----------



## Yul

Félicitations Lluis! 
J'aime beaucoup te lire sur ce forum.
On dirait que tu apportes souvent l'éclairage manquant.

Yul


----------



## krolaina

Muchas felicidades Lluis! Aunque no me paso ya mucho eres de los que dejas PRESENCIA, así con mayúscula. Espero volver a coincidir contigo y tus aportes bien pronto.
Un abrazote.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Yul a raison, tu éclaires les forums de tes lumières, de jour comme de nuit !   
Merci.

Bisettes.


----------



## valdo

Me uno a las felicitaciones!
Muchas gracias por tus aportes, me has ayudado mucho...!!!

Saludos,


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias a todos.


Muchas gracias *Martine* por felicitarme y además la primera. Sí que son muchos, pero entre tantos ha habido un poco de todo. Respuestas acertadas y otras no tanto  , aunque suelo avisar cuando no estoy seguro, pero a veces pongo estas respuestas para así aprender al ser replicado  . Estos foros son una forma amena, entretenida y humana para aprender y ayudarse, yo también he recibido muchas veces la ayuda de todos, es fantástico  .


Muchas gracias *Totor*. Esas polleras ya no me quedan bien  , he perdido mi sobrepeso  , de forma voluntaria y sana... claro, con *WordReference*...


Muchas gracias *Yserien* por los adjetivos y me gusta lo de único, creo que cada persona es única e irrepetible y así hay que verlo siempre; pero lo de genial..., hombre, soy normalillo... Y sí, siempre puedes solicitarme y si puedo tratar de ayudar, lo hago; por cierto, siempre ha sido para terceros y tú siempre ayudas también.


Muchas gracias, *Gévy*. Yo también me alegró mucho conocerte; me hace pensar conocer gente como tú. Con “pensar” ya se entiende que es sobre cómo hay que ser en la vida y tal. Yo aunque me dedique no sé tanto como tú, luego tú eres muy solícita, servicial, desinteresada pero además sabes mucho tanto de francés como de español y eres una gran pedagoga.


Bueno, muchas gracias por estas muestras de amabilidad también a todos los demás, *Antpax*, *Pinairun*, *Lpfr*, *Namarne*, *Outsider*, *Marcoszorrilla*, *Rayines*, *Dingo*, *Fragnol 123*, *Gurb*, *Nanon*, *Yul*, *Krolaine*, *Karine Fr*, *Valdo*.


Seguiremos participando...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

felicitaciones Don Dom...
que Placer Leerte...y Compartir Contigo.

un Abrazo Por Esos 5 Mil...y Que Se Dupliquen.


♥ Rosangelus ♥​


----------



## bb008

*¡Felicidades y choca esos 5 por esos 5.000!...*


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias, *Rosangelus*; muchas gracias, *BB008*.

Un abrazo a cada una,
Lluís


----------



## lamartus

*¡Domtom! Recibe mis tardías pero afectuosas felicitaciones por esos 5000.*


¡A celebrar se ha dicho! ​


----------



## Domtom

¿Tarde?, ¡no!, más tardé yo... 

Muchas gracias, *Lamartus*.

Un fuerte abrazo,
Lluís


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hey Domtom!

¡Felicitaciones por el logro!

Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias, *Erasmo*.

Un abrazo,
Lluís


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*FELICIDADES DOMTOM... nunca olvidaré cuántas veces me has ayudado y lo amable y simpático que eres.

Gracias por todo... 
Cristina*


----------



## hosec

Yo, como siempre, tarde. 

Pero ahí va también mi enhorabuena.

Salud


----------



## aceituna

Yo también llego tarde, tardísimo. Aunque bueno, las celebraciones de los 5000 duran un mes... ¿no? 

*¡ENHORABUENA y GRACIAS!*​ 
Por esos cinco mil valiosos aportes. Es un placer encontrarte en el foro.

Besos,
Inés


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo llego tarde también pero tengo una buena excusa: me quitaron el portátil en el hospital.

Me encantan tus cartas reivindicativas, me recuerdan que todavía hay gente que lucha por sus convicciones, con toda su energía.

Fdo: yo sí viví Mai 68 (con 12 añitos) y me ha contagiado una cierta rebeldía.


----------



## chics

¡Felicidades, Domtom!

Tina, espero que estés ya bien.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola Domtom, 

*Te felicito* por estos más de 5000 mensajes que representan un gran aporte a este foro. Estar presente de forma continua no es fácil. Lo consigues día tras día. 
 
*¡E n h o r a b u e n a!*​ 
Pipas


----------



## María Madrid

Con mi habitual retraso... muchísimas felicidades y un millón de gracias por tu impagable ayuda. Saludos,


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias por vuestras felicitaciones, *Cristina*, *Hosec*, *Aceituna*, *Tina*, *Chics*, *Pipas de Girasol*, *María Madrid*. A mí también me gusta mucho leeros, aprendo mucho en este foro, es un gran invento eso del Internet, aunque no puedas ver a la gente se consigue hacer amigos y enriquecerse por ello.

(Y perdonad que haya tardado un poco en contestar; ahora, con el verano, estoy más ocupado...).

Besos,
Lluís


----------

